
Ask HN: How to get files off old Mac flopppies - laurex
I have a stack of unhelpfully unlabeled Mac floppies from circa 2000, some of which I believe contain writing in Microsoft Word. Short of buying an old Mac and Word from that era, which I’ve considered, do you have ideas about how to extract these files? IIRC Word files of that era did not seem to be openable with a text editor.
======
pwg
[http://cowlark.com/fluxengine/index.html](http://cowlark.com/fluxengine/index.html)

------
LarryMade2
Older Mac files might not have extensions... If you can read the files of the
disk, rename the files with the .doc extension. Once done you probably have a
good chance reading them in newer Word or LibeOffice programs.

If you can;t read the disks - you might need to get a Mac and a floppy drive -
1.4mb isnt too hard, you could probably get a USB floppy to read those; when
you are talking about 800k or 400k disks you will have to look for an older
mac to read the disks as the drive mechs/logic are a bit different.

If the computer is that old getting data transferred would probably be easiest
with a modem-modem connection, or a null-modem cable.

